# Issues printing to laser transfer paper



## scudeater (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

I consistently have problems with my paper based transfers. Often they come out of the laser printer with unprinted areas, and the toner has stuck inside the printer somewhere instead of on the page. This then requires prolonged periods of feeding sheets through to try and clean the stray toner inside the printer.

Printer is an OKI C821 (TMT Enhanced - for what that's worth)

The printer dialog settings match each paper's instructions although I have tried different ones with no success. There appears to be no real pattern to whether I get a succesful print or not.

We've mainly been using MagicTouch papers, notably TTC and OBM 5.6. It used to be that TTC printed reliably and OBM had a lot of failures but since replacing a couple of toner drums those roles seem to have reversed. It seems to be impossible to succesfully print a sheet of TTC at the moment.

We've also tried Xpres' "Trim Free" paper but most of those sheets have gone to waste too.

Printing on regular "lightweight" A4 paper is absolutely fine and the type of printing problems I'm having has never happened although I've occasionally had the issue while printing 4ft long 160g banner paper.

Does anyone have any ideas? 

Is this a common problem with these special papers/transfers or is there an issue with the printer?

Personally, I'd have had an OKI technician come out and look at the printer but my boss doesn't want to pay for it (although I reckon the wasted prints and cleaning time must've added up to a fair whack over the last 3 years!)

thanks


----------



## scudeater (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

just bumping this to give it another chance. Sorry if that's bad!


----------

